# which tool bag to buy



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a tool box and I´m thinking of buying a tool bag next year, but I want to know which one to pick. In my opinion I think closed tops are better.With open tops people can just grab one of your tools and run (steal it.) I also think they´ll get very dirty because of dust falling from ceillings etc. I can´t buy a $200 veto bag; way to expensive. I have a clc bag in mind. http://www.amazon.com/Custom-LeatherCraft-1539-Multi-Compartment-Carrier/dp/B000EDTSZG
What do you think?
Which one would you buy (not including vetos)?
thanks!​


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

two words: thread search


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

i´ve only seen the tool bag pictures thread
is there another one?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Look at Flukes C550 bag:













http://www.tequipment.net/FlukeholstersC550.html?gclid=CI2blLr8j6QCFZZM5QodQ12NLA

Steel caged and quite very rugged:thumbsup: ......and not $200


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

76nemo said:


> Look at Flukes C550 bag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
fair price for being fluke.´
I´ll look for pictures showing i´ts inside.
thanks


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Josue said:


> fair price for being fluke.´
> I´ll look for pictures showing i´ts inside.
> thanks


 
One pic awhile ago with a new bag:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

76nemo said:


> One pic awhile ago with a new bag


You geek. 

I like open top bags like the ones from CLC or lineman buckets from Klein, as a front line hand tool bag. I do use a bag like the fluke one for TE though.


----------

